#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What are your favorite Tamil melodies in 2020?

## Bhavya

Hi Friends,

This year we got some amazing collections of Tamil melody songs. So, guys, what are your favorite Tamil melodies in 2020? Let me know in the comments below! Here I've listed down my favorite collection of Tamil melodies in 2020.

En Iniya ThanimayeAndha Kanna PaathaakaaKaathodu KaathanenChellamma

----------

